# Real: 95 mln per Milinkovic Savic. No di Lotito.



## admin (19 Agosto 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto alla Lazio 95 milioni di euro per il cartellino di Milinkovic Savic. No secco di Lotito, che ne ha chiesti 150. Stesso prezzo chiesto anche agli altri club interessati: Chelsea e United. Il giocatore aveva dato il proprio ok al trasferimento, ma la richiesta di Lotito ha bloccato tutto.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto alla Lazio 95 milioni di euro per il cartellino di Milinkovic Savic. No secco di Lotito, che ne ha chiesti 150. Stesso prezzo chiesto anche agli altri club interessati: Chelsea e United. Il giocatore aveva dato il proprio ok al trasferimento, ma la richiesta di Lotito ha bloccato tutto.



150 milioni per uno che in carriera, ad oggi, ha azzeccato una stagione. Robe da pazzi.


----------



## Milanista (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto alla Lazio 95 milioni di euro per il cartellino di Milinkovic Savic. No secco di Lotito, che ne ha chiesti 150. Stesso prezzo chiesto anche agli altri club interessati: Chelsea e United. Il giocatore aveva dato il proprio ok al trasferimento, ma la richiesta di Lotito ha bloccato tutto.


Bravo Lotirchio, che fai la fine di Cairo col Pollo


----------



## LadyRoss (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto alla Lazio 95 milioni di euro per il cartellino di Milinkovic Savic. No secco di Lotito, che ne ha chiesti 150. Stesso prezzo chiesto anche agli altri club interessati: Chelsea e United. Il giocatore aveva dato il proprio ok al trasferimento, ma la richiesta di Lotito ha bloccato tutto.



Qui gatta ci cova...abbiamo anche un uccellino in gabbia che vorrebbe volare via ma che è bloccato li...
Sarà la premessa per una grande stagione?


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Qui gatta ci cova...abbiamo anche un uccellino in gabbia che vorrebbe volare via ma che è bloccato li...
> Sarà la premessa per una grande stagione?



Ieri in pratica non ha giocato... camminava... lotito pensa di comandare... ma oramai sono i giocatori a scegliere, da molti anni


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

Ma come può valere 150 milioni per una stagione buona? 
Spero se lo tenga lotito.
Non è nemmo tra i top 10 del mondo. Ancora è nessuno e vuole 150 milioni. A questo punto pogba ne vsle 340


----------



## LadyRoss (19 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ieri in pratica non ha giocato... camminava... lotito pensa di comandare... ma oramai sono i giocatori a scegliere, da molti anni



Perché lui sembra uno tranquillo altrimenti queste sono le premesse per finire come tra Mou e Pogba.....
A parte che Lotito in caso lo metterebbe in tribuna e amen..cosa assai controproducente visto quanto potrebbe ricavare....mah...i misteri...

Due cose: chi troppo vuole nulla stringe e .....zebre all’orizzonte?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> 150 milioni per uno che in carriera, ad oggi, ha azzeccato una stagione. Robe da pazzi.





Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ieri in pratica non ha giocato... camminava... lotito pensa di comandare... ma oramai sono i giocatori a scegliere, da molti anni





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma come può valere 150 milioni per una stagione buona?
> Spero se lo tenga lotito.
> Non è nemmo tra i top 10 del mondo. Ancora è nessuno e vuole 150 milioni. A questo punto pogba ne vsle 340



Io lo dicevo, e mi son pure beccato qualche rimprovero.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto alla Lazio 95 milioni di euro per il cartellino di Milinkovic Savic. No secco di Lotito, che ne ha chiesti 150. Stesso prezzo chiesto anche agli altri club interessati: Chelsea e United. Il giocatore aveva dato il proprio ok al trasferimento, ma la richiesta di Lotito ha bloccato tutto.



Ha ragione marcia Lotito. A mercato chiuso se lo cede buonanotte... Quindi chiede l'impossibile, fa bene.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io lo dicevo, e mi son pure beccato qualche rimprovero.



Ma quando scatta la frenesia in italia non puoi fare nulla..
Come per belotti, ancora rido


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Perché lui sembra uno tranquillo altrimenti queste sono le premesse per finire come tra Mou e Pogba.....
> A parte che Lotito in caso lo metterebbe in tribuna e amen..cosa assai controproducente visto quanto potrebbe ricavare....mah...i misteri...
> 
> Due cose: chi troppo vuole nulla stringe e .....zebre all’orizzonte?



Lotito non vede di buon occhio la juve e marotta 
La vedo dura
Comunque non pagheremo mai quelle cifre.
Le cose sono 3: o rende di nuovo al 100% e riesce a spuntare 120-150 milioni; o non fa molto bene e si accontenta di quello che vale; o lo fa prigioniero


----------



## odasensei (19 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ieri in pratica non ha giocato... camminava... lotito pensa di comandare... ma oramai sono i giocatori a scegliere, da molti anni



Savic contro il Napoli è sempre stato impalpabile, di come ha giocato ieri non ne terrei particolarmente conto


----------



## sacchino (19 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Savic contro il Napoli è sempre stato impalpabile, di come ha giocato ieri non ne terrei particolarmente conto



Non è che se lo prendevamo noi le giocava tutte tranne che contro il Npoli.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto alla Lazio 95 milioni di euro per il cartellino di Milinkovic Savic. No secco di Lotito, che ne ha chiesti 150. Stesso prezzo chiesto anche agli altri club interessati: Chelsea e United. Il giocatore aveva dato il proprio ok al trasferimento, ma la richiesta di Lotito ha bloccato tutto.



Non può più sostituirlo ora, se ne parla a gennaio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Savic contro il Napoli è sempre stato impalpabile, di come ha giocato ieri non ne terrei particolarmente conto



L'anno scorso a Napoli fece un grande primo tempo, poi sparì con tutta la Lazio.


----------



## odasensei (19 Agosto 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Non è che se lo prendevamo noi le giocava tutte tranne che contro il Npoli.



Non capisco cosa c'entri, è risultato impalpabile perché la Lazio ha difficoltà nelle ripartenze visto che il Napoli pressa alto e le rende difficili, mica intendevo che giocherà sempre male contro il Napoli


----------



## sacchino (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto alla Lazio 95 milioni di euro per il cartellino di Milinkovic Savic. No secco di Lotito, che ne ha chiesti 150. Stesso prezzo chiesto anche agli altri club interessati: Chelsea e United. Il giocatore aveva dato il proprio ok al trasferimento, ma la richiesta di Lotito ha bloccato tutto.



Ecco finalmente il Real ha fatto il prezzo, trattandosi di squadra con forte liquidità i 95 Milioni offerti secondo me sono anche troppi, per un italiana il prezzo dovrebbe essere non superiore agli 80.
Lotito poi può chiedere quello che vuole tanto nessuno glieli da, è un giocatore che ha fatto una grande stagione all Lazio (vincendo niente) se vuoi valere oltre i 100 milioni devi giocare in platee più blasonate.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ecco finalmente il Real ha fatto il prezzo, trattandosi di squadra con forte liquidità i 95 Milioni offerti secondo me sono anche troppi, per un italiana il prezzo dovrebbe essere non superiore agli 80.
> Lotito poi può chiedere quello che vuole tanto nessuno glieli da, è un giocatore che ha fatto una grande stagione all Lazio (vincendo niente) se vuoi valere oltre i 100 milioni devi giocare in platee più blasonate.



Ineccepibile 
E per me 80 sono pure troppi


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma quando scatta la frenesia in italia non puoi fare nulla..
> Come per belotti, ancora rido



Milinkovic-Savic mi sembra di un'altra categoria rispetto a Belotti...

Ma anche su Belotti c'è il rischio di non sapere mai quale sia/poteva essere il suo vero potenziale. Quando un giocatore rimane di malavoglia in un club, la sua carriera può venirne condizionata sia nel breve che nel lungo termine.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Milinkovic-Savic mi sembra di un'altra categoria rispetto a Belotti...
> 
> Ma anche su Belotti c'è il rischio di non sapere mai quale sia/poteva essere il suo vero potenziale. Quando un giocatore rimane di malavoglia in un club, la sua carriera può venirne condizionata sia nel breve che nel lungo termine.



Belotti se sta bene segna 20 goal anche quest'anno col Toro.
Poi la valutazione segue altre logiche e sicuramente quella di Cairo era fuori mercato.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Milinkovic-Savic mi sembra di un'altra categoria rispetto a Belotti...
> 
> Ma anche su Belotti c'è il rischio di non sapere mai quale sia/poteva essere il suo vero potenziale. Quando un giocatore rimane di malavoglia in un club, la sua carriera può venirne condizionata sia nel breve che nel lungo termine.



Non paragono savic a belotti
Paragono le situazioni.
In italia ormai per una stagione buona diventano tutti fenomeni e poi si è visto che fenomeni non erano.
Belotti è il caso principe. Il solito mediocre italiano che azzecca una stagione da 20 gol e poi finisce male.
Ma ti potrei fare 100 nomi: cerci, immobile (anche se il suo lo fa), belotti, darmian, gagliardini, l’atalanta in generale, berardi ecc


----------



## LadyRoss (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lotito non vede di buon occhio la juve e marotta
> La vedo dura
> Comunque non pagheremo mai quelle cifre.
> Le cose sono 3: o rende di nuovo al 100% e riesce a spuntare 120-150 milioni; o non fa molto bene e si accontenta di quello che vale; o lo fa prigioniero




Probabilmente hai ragione...ma non so...io non ci vedo chiaro...poi chissà...magari adesso rinnova (sarebbe folle a farlo però non si sa mai)


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione...ma non so...io non ci vedo chiaro...poi chissà...magari adesso rinnova (sarebbe folle a farlo però non si sa mai)



Se rinnova è davvero idiota


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non paragono savic a belotti
> Paragono le situazioni.
> In italia ormai per una stagione buona diventano tutti fenomeni e poi si è visto che fenomeni non erano.
> Belotti è il caso principe. Il solito mediocre italiano che azzecca una stagione da 20 gol e poi finisce male.
> Ma ti potrei fare 100 nomi: cerci, immobile (anche se il suo lo fa), belotti, darmian, gagliardini, l’atalanta in generale, berardi ecc



...Caldara ;-)


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto alla Lazio 95 milioni di euro per il cartellino di Milinkovic Savic. No secco di Lotito, che ne ha chiesti 150. Stesso prezzo chiesto anche agli altri club interessati: Chelsea e United. Il giocatore aveva dato il proprio ok al trasferimento, ma la richiesta di Lotito ha bloccato tutto.



Spero un giorno vada via a zero.


----------



## Comic Sans (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Immobile (anche se il suo lo fa), belotti,



68 gol in 98 partite, negli ultimi due anni alla Lazio. Direi mica male.


----------



## LadyRoss (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se rinnova è davvero idiota



Il problema è che con Lotito non si scherza...se rinnova gli mette la super clausola e a quel punto è fregato...spero sia abbastanza intelligente da non farsi ingolosire dai soldi del rinnovo...leggevo che volevano proporre un incremento da 1,8 a 3 milioni...insomma pochino se effettivamente lui ha un valore così alto....
Vedremo...


----------



## Miro (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, il Real Madrid avrebbe offerto alla Lazio 95 milioni di euro per il cartellino di Milinkovic Savic. No secco di Lotito, che ne ha chiesti 150. Stesso prezzo chiesto anche agli altri club interessati: Chelsea e United. Il giocatore aveva dato il proprio ok al trasferimento, ma la richiesta di Lotito ha bloccato tutto.



Sarà anche forte, ma anni fa questo sarebbe valso non più di 30 milioni. Lotito troverà sicuramente qualche gonzo all'estero a cui rifilarlo per un centino.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ineccepibile
> E per me 80 sono pure troppi



Si si come no Savic meno di 80 mln in un mercato dove pagano Van dijk 85 mln, Kepa 80 mln, Allison 73 mln, Richarlison 56 mln e Kehrer in scandenza 37 mln..


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Si si come no Savic meno di 80 mln in un mercato dove pagano Van dijk 85 mln, Kepa 80 mln, Allison 73 mln, Richarlison 56 mln e Kehrer in scandenza 37 mln..



I agree!


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Agosto 2018)

Vediamo che valore avrà savic alla fine di quest anno ..andrà in picchiata


----------

